# New target



## Hamer174 (Jan 12, 2017)

Well with season over And this warm weather I'm already thinking about getting out in the yard and shooting some. I am however in need of a new block style target.  just curious what everyone uses and what has held up and lasted the best for you??  I like the block vault but it's $150 and just wondering if there was a better option.  Thanks in advance


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 12, 2017)

Don't know what kind of head you are really wanting to shoot or if you want a do it all target, but my favorites are my Morrell Range Target and a Blob.


----------



## Hamer174 (Jan 12, 2017)

Kris87 mainly field points and prob use my practice grim reaper closer to season.  I'll look at the morell, I forgot about them.  

Any one shoot any 3D stuff during offseason?


----------



## Tadder (Jan 12, 2017)

3 D is started. You can find a shoot most every weekend all over the state. Lots a fun and meet alot of good folks. If you haven't tried it try, you be looking for shoots every week. Look on the forum Compation archery and 3D. you'll find it all there every week.


----------



## NUTT (Jan 13, 2017)

I got a Morrell Range target off Amazon for 71 bucks and a stand for 29. Good investment for a 100 bucks 
Still have a block and Glendel buck for broadheads


----------



## Hunter922 (Jan 13, 2017)

Got a block black and was not impressed. Blob cant be beat if you shoot a lot.


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 13, 2017)

NUTT said:


> I got a Morrell Range target off Amazon for 71 bucks and a stand for 29. Good investment for a 100 bucks
> Still have a block and Glendel buck for broadheads



Nutt I use a morrell as well and it is ok for 30 yards and out. At 20 yards it dosent stop the arrow till it hits the fletching. I am also looking for a target that can withstand some of the higher poundage and faster shooting bows that shoot in excess of 400 fps.


----------



## Hamer174 (Jan 13, 2017)

Hunter922 said:


> Got a block black and was not impressed. Blob cant be beat if you shoot a lot.



I saw the blob on GON classifieds. They look really good and tough. Just have to call to drive and see them or get one I guess.i don't know of any where to buy one.   Does anyone have any experience with those???


----------



## NUTT (Jan 13, 2017)

Bow hunter supply in Bowdon has them. Not to far from LaGrange


----------



## Hamer174 (Jan 13, 2017)

NUTT said:


> Bow hunter supply in Bowdon has them. Not to far from LaGrange




Awesome thanks may have to ride up there in a day or so and check them out.


----------



## NUTT (Jan 13, 2017)

Cool! They are on winter hours so I would call ahead. I think it's Thursday-Saturday. 75$ I'm pretty sure


----------



## Country deer hunter (Jan 30, 2017)

Make your own just buy a shooting bag (empty) or use a old dog food bag and fill it with old clothes. It'll stop a crossbow at 20 yards and you can pull the stow out with two fingers plus it's dirt cheap


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 30, 2017)

Blobs are great...just heavy.


----------



## satchmo (Jan 30, 2017)

*This*



Kris87 said:


> Don't know what kind of head you are really wanting to shoot or if you want a do it all target, but my favorites are my Morrell Range Target and a Blob.



Blobs are great for Broadheads, but you can't beat a bag target. For one, it will stop any arrow you shoot at it at any speed. And you will not be cussing trying to get an arrow out of your target( like you will if you are pulling field tips out of a blob). The bags are by far the easiest and cheapest for continued use. I order Bag targets off of amazon prime for 50 bucks.


----------



## fountain (Jan 30, 2017)

Blobs are pretty abrasive..well the last few I have bought are.  I had some early ones that would not stop a compound arrow, but was perfect for my longbow at the time.  

I rarely shoot my blob unless it's broadheads.  It took the finish off my cx blue streaks and axis shafts.  I didn't want to take a chance of one getting thin and breaking.  

I'd get a morrel bag or consider building a big box target stuffed with old clothes/rags.  I plan to build a big box like this very soon once I move.  They will last a long time and you can always add to them.


----------

